# WRX STi and Corsa VXR pics



## Jordi (Aug 30, 2010)

As per title, couple of quick pics that we took today.

Comments welcome :luxhello:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunning love the scooby!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great both of them:thumb:


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

Both looking good not sure about the spoiler but the Scooby pulls it off


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

what a lovely pair


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Very nice, like both,


----------

